# Giant Orb Spiderweb



## reverb99 (Aug 17, 2008)

What a cool technique! I've never seen it before and yes, it looks time-consuming, but it definitely has a realism that would be worth the effort.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*Question*

I looked at your photo album and saw the big spider. Looks like PVC, spray foam and what? What did you make the body out of? TIA
Love the web too. It's very realistic.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

LOL! "_This is where the beer comes in_" and "_use your second pair of hands_" I love the way you do a tutorial. Heh heh.

Great idea combining the fishing wire and hot glue to make this web! Thanks.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

The giant spider on my flicker site was my only casualty last year My Daughter scared the fuzz off of a boy about 14 years old or so and he took of out of the cemetery like a shot. Unfortunately poor sheila the spider was in the path and got stepped on. 

her legs were PVC wired together at the joints with Monster mud and fabric over chicken wire for the body. 

this year we have a pose-able spider that will go at the top corner of the web.

We take consolation in knowing as he ran from the grave yard he was shouting back at his friends "I think I soiled myself"


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I recall that comment about the best webs being hot glue. It was one of those in-passing phrases wherein I didn't mention the airblown propellors. I was thinking Hollywood quality cobwebing, not Mirkwood style orb webs. Way too cool.
I've tried a web like this with cotton string. Made a cartoonish, big, saggy, knotted looking thing. 
Nothing on par with this.

THIS web is fantastic, far better than I ever imagined. Leave it to the Darius to concoct this nightmare. Great tutorial, man.


----------



## runmikeyrun (Oct 7, 2008)

dariusobells said:


> We take consolation in knowing as he ran from the grave yard he was shouting back at his friends "I think I soiled myself"


fantastic!!!!!!!! Job well done! 

We would get awards at one haunted house i worked at if someone pooped/peed their pants, passed out, or puked. I should have kept the one i got, this teenage girl yelled "i just pi**ed my pants" and you could see it plain as day in the blacklight.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Last year I decided to try the fluorescent green fishing line to see if it would make the web more visible. Big big results.


Halloween 2012 by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr

This is a non flash shot with just my colored lights in the haunt.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

dariusobells said:


> Last year I decided to try the fluorescent green fishing line to see if it would make the web more visible. Big big results.
> 
> Halloween 2012 by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr
> 
> This is a non flash shot with just my colored lights in the haunt.


I'd say - it looks great!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

That's terrific! Going to have to remember this for the next time the spiders come out...


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Great idea! Super glue might work better on the knots and be less messy and quicker, but you have to be more careful with it not to get it on your fingers. I use it on my snelled hooks sometimes to keep them secure. As a fisherman who fishes at night a lot I highly recommend Berlkley Big Game line in the Solar Green color for maximum glow from a black light if you want to go with a green line. Several other companies make UV reactive lines that may work well, some in blue. I'd also recommend 20lb line or greater to increase visibility and make it easier to handle and tie knots with.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Sure glue (or CA glue as us wood turners call it when we buy 12 oz bottles) would definitely secure the knot much faster the drip and drift of the hot glue helps create the partial cob web effect on the web itself.


----------

